# Rent, Salary, Bills and other general expenses.



## SGreen (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi, 

I have just posted a thread re: utility bills and wanted to ask a few further questions whilst I am here. 

As previously mentioned, I have moved to Hong Kong very recently and I am currently searching for accommodation. I am looking to rent in the mid-levels/soho area with my boyfriend. We are looking for a 1 or 2 bed flat. I just have a couple of questions that I would really appreciate some advice on:

1.) Firstly, can any one advice what the average amount of salary that people tend to spend on rent is? For instance, would 50% of your pre-tax salary be a realistic amount to spend on rent per month? Or is it a bit more or less?

2.) Can someone please confirm the average cost of utility bills out here (eg: gas, electricity, water, internet, phone, TV etc.) A rough monthly average would be great at this stage?

Any other advise that people have to offer would be much appreciated. I am quickly learning that accommodation in HK is in high demand and pretty expensive (particularly in the mid levels area) and so I am keen to find out a little more about it as soon as possible.

Thanks, 
Sarah.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

SGreen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just posted a thread re: utility bills and wanted to ask a few further questions whilst I am here.
> 
> ...


hi Sarah,

It's difficult to answer, because we never stayed in mid levels (Yau ya Tsuen and later clearwaterbay, but even the CWB place would have taken, roughly a 66% chunk out of our income,had it not been the comapny paid 90% of the rental costs)

Average costs: tv (licence not required) costs nothing except for cable or internet and on average the cost is half that of the uk. Gas, water and electric all depend on consumption and the utility company in the area, rates (council tax) far lower than UK, petrol/diesel, if you decide to run a car... similar to UK but public transport is a faster and cheaper option. Food costs: cheaper than UK, but avoid things from mainland China ( a few horror stories: e.g. the cooking oil which turned out to be recycled truck engine oil, chickens with so many steroids in them they could have fought Mike Tyson and won)

Fa Yuen st. and Temple st. markets are good places to find bargains on ANYthing

Willie


P.S. I lived in HK for 13 years before moving to Spain, 3 years ago


----------

